# Humboldt Annular Eclipse 05/20/12



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

Anyone else see it today? Proved to be a good excuse for a party but was able to enjoy some of the drama between 5:15 to 6:30 pm. Here's one local photo from the nearby county airport, out of the fog:


----------



## Wihelm G (May 15, 2008)

That is a very nice picture. 

Sunny and clear in Southern California. Didn't get to see as much coverage as you guys up North. There was quite a party at Griffith Park, but I just sat outside in my lawn chair, reading Calico Joe and enjoying the day. Every now and then I'd flip down the visor of my auto darkening welding helmet (set to the maximum shading of 13) and check things out in the sky. After two minutes of agonizingly slow movement, I double checked the time of maximum coverage, tuned into the sky again about 6:33p and watched about 10 minutes as peak coverage occurred.

Doesn't rank up there with Gibson's walk off homer off Eckersley's full count back door slider in the '88 World Series, but it was interesting.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

This is a shot from here in SB.


----------



## Wihelm G (May 15, 2008)

Through my brother-in-law's welding mask, in North Hollywood.


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

Filtered light at annular max:


----------

